# Desert "Paradise" too strong a word...



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Saw this on my Phoenix Craigslist... I mean... price is low... and its the best time of the year to attack a project... 
I dunno. Amazing for the right person I guess. 
You be the judge!
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/5129376531.html


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Doesn't say how big the house is. Too bad. Also doesn't say if the roof is flat or pitched. 
I wonder why they have bars on the windows.

Looks promising but I don't know real estate values in that area. 
You could probably get some of your purchase price back by selling the scrap.

Tempting, oh so very tempting. But why are there bars on the windows??????


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Tempting, oh so very tempting. But why are there bars on the windows??????


To keep the surly cactus out? 

Actually, really thinking about it-- It's probably because the property was built and intended to be left vacant for long periods of time and they didn't want squatters.

In the picture the roof looks flat. (My idea brain says; roof garden! and then I smack my hand and say "Stoppit. You're LEAVING Arizona you mad cow!")

40 acres is a good amount of space.. and that is pretty darn cheap for it and a structure in progress. I'd just want to know what the power and water situation is.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They don't show the door but the screen door sure isn't set up to be secure from people. 

I'd be more worried about the water than the power. Looks like a great location for a solar set-up. 

Are there bear in that area???? Might explain the bars. Could you imagine a bear taking up residence in the camper! I'd hate to have a grumpy grizzly as a tenant.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Looked like a lot of black mold happening. Not necessarily a deal breaker but definitely something to be careful about.

This being Arizona, I don't know if I'd be all that worried about power as it's an ideal place for an offgrid / solar type setup. Water would definitely be something to worry about.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't that area of Arizona a little dry for black mold?

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

OK I was thinking the same thing......how in the world can there be THAT much black mold in the desert????


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe it's not black mold. But I sure would want to know what it is. (?)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like it has rained enough to bring down the ceiling, water got in and humidity from being closed up made mold? Says it needs a roof, for how long, is all the wood inside rotted out, now....James


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Pretty sky.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Bret said:


> Pretty sky.


That goes with it too:happy::clap:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Just a guess but maybe the bars are to keep the mice and roaches from escaping?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hm, I didn't think of a roof leak. I thought the rot was from a water line break. But now that you mention it and looking at the pictures again, you might be right. Not necessarily a deal breaker if the walls are set in a concrete foundation. Interior walls, floors, and roofs can be rebuilt but would take a lot of work.

I would take off the flat roof and put on a peaked roof with a couple foot overhang all around the exterior walls. Metal sheet roofing. In Arizona is it legal to catch roof run-off to use inside the house?


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> In Arizona is it legal to catch roof run-off to use inside the house?


I don't think anyone will bother you to give any damns regardless of legality.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Fraud would be a better word. BTDT.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, I hope anyone would do their due diligence through a title company. 

We have some crook in my neighborhood that has a nice scam of renting out an IRS owned property next door. I guess every time the government kicks the all cash "tenant" out they apparently let themselves in, change the locks, and rent it all over again. The last person got taken in to the tune of 750$ a month for a year and a half. The person before that believed they were buying the place on a land contract and got taken for 20 grand. 

I have no idea how they still walk free.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well if the property is owned by the IRS that pretty much says it all.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

It can take the IRS 7-10 years to just open their mail.


----------

